# "Bad Pool Header" BSOD - no apparent reason



## every3rdthought (Apr 1, 2007)

Firstly, apologies if this is an issue that's been dealt with elsewhere (if so, I'd appreciate a pointer - I couldn't find anything dealing with this specific problem through a keyword search).

I'm running Windows XP Home with SP2 (which I installed some time ago, and didn't cause any problems that I noticed). 

But recently, my computer turned itself off - and every time I turn it on, straight after startup I get a BSOD with the following details:

BAD_POOL_HEADER

STOP: 0x00000019 (0x00000020, 0xFEC94518, 0xFEC94620, 0x0A210001)

The system seems to run fine in safe mode, but I haven't been able to use any debugging programs, etc, 'cause I didn't have them installed before the crash, and I can't figure out how I can do install them within safe mode, which is the only way the system will run. 

The only thing I've changed on the system recently is that I installed an update of MSN Live Messenger - but I've disabled automatic startup which hasn't made any difference; and I haven't been able to reinstall it b/c, again, I can't/don't know how to install/uninstall programs in safe mode.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

are you using a hp scanner or printer


----------



## Changeling (Nov 7, 2005)

In my experience 90% of blue screens are memory related. Try removing and reseating your memory.

Alternitavely I did find this in microsoft knowledge base. Hope it helps.

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/934177/en-us


----------



## 2teky (Sep 28, 2007)

Also, do you have any recently added hardware or updated drivers? If so, try and disable or remove the hardware and try again. If its a driver update that you recently did, try and rollback the driver if you can.


----------

